# Making crack cocaine with smalll amount of cocaine 0.5 - 1.0 g



## HorseyP

I've got some coke, less than a gram, and want to make it smokeable. Is it worth my while and what method would be best?


----------



## jaystyle

Hey,

I was bored the other night and made some freebase out of 1-2 lines of coke (less than what you used).  IT got me fucked up and was pretty damn fun lol I felt kind of fiendly doing it though. Here's the best way to make a quick, small, easy batch.

Get some powdered blow and get some baking soda in a 3:1 ratio. Mix together and put in a spoon. Add enough water to cover it all + some extra as well. Get a lighter and start heating it up. This will cause a chemical reaction that will convert the cocaine hcl into freebase.  Do not let it get too hot-- swirl the lighter around and keep it a short distance from the spoon--- when oyu see it bubble a little bit take the lighter away, than put it back. The idea is to get a chemical reactino started and to sustain it with just enough heat so it doesn't burn. if you smell/see coke fumes its getting too hot.  You will see an oily substance float to the top--- this is your freebase cocaine.   Once it stops flotaing to the top remove the lighter and let the spoon sit for a minute or two.

Get a small knife and scrape the oily/filmy top layer and put it on a piece of tin foil and smoke it.  Doesnt' matter if its still wet, the water evaporates and it hits just fine. Once you think you got all the top layer and smoked it, just pour the left over water on the foil and smoke it up too.

The stuff on the bottom is baking soda, dont bother smoking it.

Let me know how it goes




HorseyP said:


> I've got some coke, less than a gram, and want to make it smokeable. Is it worth my while and what method would be best?


----------



## Poppa'_$murfxXx

yeah u can search my name and look for the thread about propor cooking techniques i have the two ebst methods posted


----------



## Doug2113

This thread is a year old poppa...


----------



## Jabberwocky

https://www.bluelight.org/xf/threads/crack-cocaine-freebase-mega-thread.505283/

check out that thread, guys.

i'm going to close this since an ancient thread got revived and we've had crack threads pop up.


----------

